# Why does test prop give me test flu?



## minimal (Jul 31, 2011)

I feel like i got gang banged with test prop.  My whole body aches with slight fever... typical symptom of flu.

Is it the high BA content that does this?


----------



## heavyiron (Jul 31, 2011)

Very rapid surge in blood androgen levels. Very common with short esters or very large doses.


----------



## exphys88 (Jul 31, 2011)

heavyiron said:


> Very rapid surge in blood androgen levels. Very common with short esters or very large doses.



would we see this with tren ace as well?


----------



## minimal (Jul 31, 2011)

Not even on that high of dose though.  100mg prop EOD.  That's only like ~500mg test a week.


----------



## heavyiron (Jul 31, 2011)

exphysiologist88 said:


> would we see this with tren ace as well?


Yes. I have had it with test ace, test prop, tren ace and very large doses of cypionate. I have laid in bed with body aches and fever followed by chills. It goes away in 12 hours or so in most cases. Its weird because you think you are getting the flu but then it passes very fast. Zero GI problems.


----------



## heavyiron (Jul 31, 2011)

minimal said:


> Not even on that high of dose though.  100mg prop EOD.  That's only like ~500mg test a week.


With fast esters you don't need much to get it. Prop is the most commonly reported ester for these issues.

Heavy esters it takes way more for me to get the test flu.


----------



## minimal (Jul 31, 2011)

Does test flu go away if you just keep going at it?


----------



## TGB1987 (Jul 31, 2011)

Sust is prone to give Test flu as well.  All short esters are most likely to cause this.  This should subside some once your body adjusts to it.


----------



## FordFan (Aug 1, 2011)

heavyiron said:


> Yes. I have had it with test ace, test prop, tren ace and very large doses of cypionate. I have laid in bed with body aches and fever followed by chills. It goes away in 12 hours or so in most cases. Its weird because you think you are getting the flu but then it passes very fast. Zero GI problems.



Had this last night. Soaking wet/freezing. Currently on 100mg prop/tren ace eod. It was not a fun night.


----------



## SloppyJ (Aug 1, 2011)

^^ Sounds like night sweats from the tren. Limit your carb intake before bedtime bro.

On a side note I never experienced any of this from prop, but my dosages were always around that of the OP.


----------



## RICKDAYTONA (Aug 1, 2011)

I get this from test prop at 100mg eod but it goes away as the cycle progressed


----------



## ANIMALHAUS (Aug 1, 2011)

SloppyJ said:


> ^^ Sounds like night sweats from the tren. Limit your carb intake before bedtime bro.
> 
> On a side note I never experienced any of this from prop, but my dosages were always around that of the OP.



Great post.


----------

